# Penefit.org...online auction for Cody Colley...finally!



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Well folks, it is finally here!! With all that has been going on in my personal life, it has taken a little longer than I wanted but the online auction for Cody Colley and his family is finally ready for prime time!

For those who may be new or may have missed it, Cody Colley is a 13 year old young man from Youth Minister Dan's youth group who recently underwent surgery for bone cancer in his shoulder and is now enduring chemo therapy.

A number of months ago I made an offer on IAP and here at 2Cool to send up to 4 sets of 5 Texas Wood pen blanks for just the cost of shipping. The catch was, you had to make at least one pen from each set and donate it to a fundraiser for Cody. Well, you wonderful people rose to the occasion and overwhelmed me with orders! I shipped out 130 sets of pen blanks to the members of IAP and 2Cool Fishing.

The pens started coming in and they kept coming, and coming, and coming! A total of over 300 pens were received by Dan, way more than were required by my deal. You guys really stepped to the plate on this deal! Dan held a silent auction and ice cream social at his church and sold many of the pens and raised $3,500. Needless to say, with over 300 pens, there was just no way that the people of Forney, TX could buy them all! Dan and I got together and decided to build a website where we could auction the remaining pens and Penefit.org was born!

Penefit.org is dedicated to helping raise funds for Cody and his family as they struggle through this ordeal. 100% of the proceeds (after PayPal and Shipping fees) will go to the family. Hopefully, we will be able to give them a nice big check in time to brighten their Christmas during this trying time!

We currently have 60 pens listed in all different configuration and price ranges. Please take a look and bid on some of your fellow IAP member's pens. Also, please help us get the word out to all of your friends and family. The more people we can reach, the more money we can raise for the family. Post it on your Facebook account. Send an e-mail to all your friends. Put a link on your website. Everything will help.

I also contacted many of the IAP vendors and asked for donations for us penturners to bid on. I would like to especially thank the following vendors. (I am listing them in the order they replied to my PM.)

rherrel
Exoticblanks.com
Indy-Pen-Dance
JohnU

(If you are a vendor and would like to help out, there is still time to get your donations added to the site)

Be sure to check out the pen making link for some really nice penmaking items including but not limited to: a Cat Blank Sampler, 9000 Easy Flow refills, Fantastic Feathers Blanks, Cactus Blanks, a one of a kind Texas Trio Blank made by me, and last but certainly not least, one of the few unturned blanks made by the master himself, EAGLE Privisage!

You can find all of this and more at www.penefit.org.

Let the bidding begin!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

how is the sanding jig used?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

It is used similar to a pen mill but you use it AFTER then pen is completed to do a final square up and to remove any CA that may have exceeded the bushings. I have one and have found that my pens have a much better fit and finish once I started using it.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Could someone post something about this on TTMB? Mont does not like me so it would probably get deleted if I posted it!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Fellow 2Coolers,

Penefit.org has been a huge success so far with $5,804 raised to date! Thank you to all who have participated so far!

We still have 64 fine, handmade pens available in the auction that need a good home so please consider visiting and bidding on a pen or 2!

Thank you!

www.penefit.org


----------

